# Windows 10 problems



## mkj307 (Jan 30, 2016)

I am having several problems with my HP 320-1120m desktop & my Toshiba Laptop Satellite L775D PSK40U-00G00P.
For the desktop I just got an attention! comment on my gmail account in Windows 10 mail app. I went in & tried to re-enter my password but it wouldn't except it. I deleted the account & tried to add it back but I got a screen saying Sorry something went wrong with Error: 0x8007042b. I am also getting the following errors: TuneUp Automatic Maintenance error: Access violation at address 0015F0F2 in module 'OneClick.exe'. Read of address 00000057

Exception EAccessViolation in module rtl120.bpl at 00006C32. Access violation at address 50006C32 in module rtl120.bpl. Read of address 05CC30E0

I am having problems with my laptop joining the Homegroup the desktop creates. We are on the same network, both connected to Internet, both have sharing enabled, both users have same network listed. I don't know what else to do.
On my network: DHCP enabled, IPv 4 & IPv6 address, NetBIOS over TCpip Enabled:yes, WPA2-Personal security, AES encryption, Network security key set, 802.11n wireless card, the connection uses all of the items in the box except MS Network Adapter Multiplexor Protocol, Internet connection sharing is checked, in Properties Advanced Settings all boxes are checked except: SSDP Component of UPnP Framework & UPnP Framework over TCP. When I run the Windows troubleshooter for the network it says it doesn't detect any problems but when I go into the details it says there might be a problem. When I run the Homegroup troubleshooter it says there is a network problem. I don't what it could be.

I also cannot email from Office 2010 Word or Excel on either computer. I get the message there is MAPI failure & that no email account is associated with it, make an email client default but I have Mail listed as default. I flushed & registered the DNS but it didn't help.

I cannot open any files in File Explorer on my laptop. When I try to change ownership it tells me I don't have permission. I try to change permissions but special permissions is grayed out & when I try to change ownership after that I get the same access denied message. These are just my documents I'm trying to open.
I have Norton 360 installed.

I'm sorry for such a long post but I have tried everything on the MS support site & forum & the same with HP. Nothing seems to work. I hope you can help.
I'm wondering if I should do a Windows IOS repair?


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

mkj307 said:


> I am having several problems with my HP 320-1120m desktop & my Toshiba Laptop Satellite L775D PSK40U-00G00P.
> For the desktop I just got an attention! comment on my gmail account in Windows 10 mail app. I went in & tried to re-enter my password but it wouldn't except it. I deleted the account & tried to add it back but I got a screen saying Sorry something went wrong with Error: 0x8007042b. I am also getting the following errors: TuneUp Automatic Maintenance error: Access violation at address 0015F0F2 in module 'OneClick.exe'. Read of address 00000057.


You should read the following thread: Cant add Gmail account to Windows 10 mail app - Microsoft Community

I recall, I had the same problem 2 years ago, but with Linux/OpenSuSE... My date was set somehow back for more than a year, but I stupidly tried to force this as setup problem... My bad, and problem just was in front of my nose, but I could not notice it! :banghead:

After 3 days I got the idea, and was able to solve this problem just by setting/adjusting correct time and date on my platform. I was doing/conducting heavy tests with OpenSuSE at the time. :grin:

_nobody_


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It looks like your network drivers are being interfered with by some garbage 3rd party 'tune up' utility software, find it and uninstall it: Solutions for: TuneUp Automatic Maintenance


----------



## mkj307 (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you. Found it & uninstalled.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Good work, run all your usual programs and report back, please.

If all is working well, please use the Thread Tools dropdown above and Mark as Solved, it'll help others with the same problem find it.

Generally, keep well clear of snake oil 'utility' software, if they claim to improve performance, create miracles, fix things that aren't a problem etc - it's almost certainly rubbish!


----------



## mkj307 (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm not sure how that got on the laptop. I was downloading drivers yesterday & updating. It must have gotten mixed in somehow & I wasn't paying attention. The only thing I normally use is RevoUninstaller.


----------



## mkj307 (Jan 30, 2016)

I am just having too many problems that there is no resolution to. I'm resetting the laptop. Then will re-install everything. It can't take up more time than I've already spent on it. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------

